

Show HN: Puntly – Product Hunt for Everyone (SAVE/share Your Best Stuff) - theianwhiteley
http://punt.ly?s=%23apps

======
theianwhiteley
Think twitter meets pinterest (LIKES are more like tweets, less like pretty
pictures). It's fully live. If just testing with random input please delete
all posts.

